
The Pragmatic Bookshelf | Pragmatic Thinking and Learning - mshafrir
http://www.pragprog.com/titles/ahptl/pragmatic-thinking-and-learning
======
dbz
Interesting I might get it.

You can read some pretty nice reviews on Amazon ;p

[http://www.amazon.com/Pragmatic-Thinking-Learning-
Refactor-P...](http://www.amazon.com/Pragmatic-Thinking-Learning-Refactor-
Programmers/dp/1934356050)

